# Canon 550d card problem!



## Boombeat (Feb 7, 2012)

Hi everyone,

My card seems to be too slow to record video! The card is a "Kingston 16gb Class10 SDHC" . Buffering sign shows nearly every time i take a video in 720p or 1080p and the video stops recording most of the time.
Even when shooting a burst of photos the camera will not take more than 2 images per second! Videos i take also seem to have alot of noise and color is not that great(this is most probably due to the setting i am using tho). My question is , what card do you guys suggest?


----------



## rexbobcat (Feb 7, 2012)

I use Sandisk cards, class 6 and above. They record video and photos well. Unfortunately, the classing of cards doesn't seem to be very well regulated, so I've gotten class 10 cards that record at 4 MB/s when they advertise as 10+ MB/s. This causes video recording to stop automatically even though the card's designation says it shouldn't.


----------

